
Show HN: An Idea: Hitchhikr. Uberkiller? - kefka
I have an idea, and not much time to execute (just hired as network engineer). This idea response came from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12758113 , and I was going to post a comment about it. Instead, I figure that it&#x27;s probably more appropriate as an &quot;Ask&#x2F;Tell HN&quot;, and see if the hordes of uber-intelligent (lol, I made a funny, uber) peoples here can run with it.<p>I&#x27;m releasing this. There&#x27;s no patent, copyright, trademark, or kitchen sink. I created it a half-hour ago. If you want to get me something if you use it, I&#x27;d like a good bottle of 12+ year scotch :)<p>Site&#x2F;App: Hitchhiker (probably Hitchhikr.$something)<p>Reason: Uber-like, but drivers set price or offer free &quot;hitchhikr&quot;<p>Monetization: Skim % off of paid trips.<p>Idea: Hitchhiking was cool years ago, but fell by the wayside due to bad actors. The problem is 2-fold: &quot;who are you picking up?&quot;, &quot;and who&#x27;s picking you up?&quot; . Fb, LinkedIn, Twitter solve this. The second problem is &quot;Do you get compensated?&quot; You choose, and we do the hard part.<p>Details: Website and apps are portal to your account. Uses OAuth to Facebook, Google, Twitter, LinkedIN for identity. Personal Security is paramount, and is why we require established ident. Some rides can be free, and others may be paid. This is worked out during &quot;acceptance&quot;.<p>There&#x27;s 2 lists: People offering rides from-to at time (with a cost), OR people needing a ride from-to (and if they&#x27;re willing to pay,and how much). We can sync bus routes as well, so people always know of slower, more expensive ways back (think of it as fail-safe).<p>Before a ride but after accepting, idents are shared between all parties. During the ride, GPS coords on a realtime map are published. Anyone with that link can view realtime where you are at, increasing personal security and making a timedata-based map log.<p>Freeloaders will be encouraged to pay by a system that keeps track of miles, similar to the way &quot;Magic: The Gathering&quot; cards are traded on Pucatrade.
======
fiatjaf
"I'm releasing this". You speak like if your idea was worth a million, then
you say you didn't even do your homework.

This idea is nice and all that, but you can never beat the network effect
without a lot of money or a new strategy -- which would be the true new
insight.

~~~
kefka
?? I priced it as "free", and if it worked a bottle of scotch would be nice.

Yeah, its an idea. If you like it, do it. If you don't, there's 30 articles on
the front page. I'm done with the negativity :/

~~~
fiatjaf
So you only want feedback if it is good?

I've released my comments on your idea for free and you're being negative
about them, blablablah.

------
DocTomoe
This sounds awfully like other ridesharing sites, like - just to pick a random
one - flinc or roadsharing.com.

~~~
kefka
Oh, I certainly didn't do my homework about existing companies/websites in
that market. I just couldn't think of one on top of my head (Uber, Lyft). I've
also never heard of those 2 sites before.

Just an idea. :)

